# Solved: s-video to hdmi cable?



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

looking around for such a cable, do they make em? found all kinds of others, not this tho. can a custom cable be made? a converter is way expensive lol


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Probably not worth your time since the quality would be sub-par (vs. hdmi-hdmi quality)

If there is one, it would be s-video to hdmi-v (video only)


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

thx


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Couriant said:


> If there is one, it would be s-video to hdmi-v (video only)


I don't think such a cable would exist. S-Video is analog only and HDMI is all digital. You would need a bit of electronics to transcode the analog s-video luminance+sync and chrominance signals into red, green and blue levels and then digitize those signals into three digital streams. to feed an HDMI output.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Nor do I. I do believe it would be a waste of time to make one.


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

.... and it probably wouldn't work... you would probably need a converter box.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Do you need s-video to hdmi, or hdmi to s-video. Hdmi is both directional connection and brings some digital keys between devices. Devices recognition each other. You can swindle the source of signal but quality is low. If you wish s-video to hdmi, only with converter.


----------

